# Cartersville, GA Century on 30 June... Mickey Mouse Roll Call!



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Just registered. Will be century #6 for the season, unless I find another one to do on the 23rd. 

Who else is comin'?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Bumpzors.

Anyone going to this? Don't lemme ride alone...I'll be skeeered! :blush2:


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll be doing the hospitality highway century.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

teh? haven't heard of that one.


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

It's in Atlanta on July 8th. The website is ga400century.com

If you want to check it out.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool beans. Tks for the info!


----------

